# PGS not safe for older women



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

A NEW study has found genetic screening for older women undergoing IVF may actually cut the chance of a successful pregnancy.

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,22114820-5001021,00.html


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

not that I am going to tempt it but Sharon Davis was successful with this treatment after failing donor eggs etc.


----------

